# Inswinger slingshot - ideas, tips, preferences?



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

I have decided that The Slingshot Channel will look at inswinger slingshots. Warhammer is obviously a big fan of this technology and Boyntonstu gave me some input, too.

So first I want to make a very simple hand held slingshot that has two "J"-hooks (like the one I use in my Stickshot crossbow). Those hooks will work as inswinger levers.

I have attached my first concept sketch.

Feedback, questions, requests, ideas, preferences, comments?

Jörg


----------



## Jax (Jan 8, 2011)

JoergS said:


> I have decided that The Slingshot Channel will look at inswinger slingshots. Warhammer is obviously a big fan of this technology and Boyntonstu gave me some input, too.
> 
> So first I want to make a very simple hand held slingshot that has two "J"-hooks (like the one I use in my Stickshot crossbow). Those hooks will work as inswinger levers.
> 
> ...


Hi Joerg, this looks like it might be a serious improvement of compound slingshot eliminating friction between rubber and rollers which causes some power loss and the inertia of rollers is out of the way too. However two things spring to mind after first glance at your sketch:
1 - bands attached to swing arms via holes will rub and break soon, same goes for string or whatever you use for tying them to swing arms.
One solution is to put vertical rods(metal) on both ends of swing arms and metal cylinders slide on the rods, then you can attach rubber around those cylinders and you have no friction destroying rubber. Better still use wide bearings with small diameter.
2 - this concept only makes sense if two side rubbers are FASTER than pouch rubber, otherwise the projectile will leave the pouch before their boost even kicks in.

By the way do you think this set up is any better than compound slingshot using same length of rubber? and why?
Jacek


----------

